# M-Audio Fast Track Pro problems...please help



## thebuffman (Feb 4, 2009)

Anyone who has gotten the m-audio pre or pro to work would you please tell me your setup?

I have performed a successful loopback test. The issue I am having is during the next phase "level check". The device is producing pink noise through my a/v receiver just fine but there is no signal being generated through my ecm8000 microphone. I can scream into the microphone and no green signal light. There was a green light during the loopback test so I know the channels can take a signal but nothing happens when I try using a microphone. 

For giggles I hooked up my spl meter to it to see if its microphone would work. No go. However when I set the spl meter up to produce pink noise, the green light came on the m-audio device. 

Any help is greatly appreciated. After three days of this now, I think I am honestly ready to :explode:


----------



## thebuffman (Feb 4, 2009)

well i have deduced this down to a failed device. seems others are reporting issues with this device as well.


----------



## thebuffman (Feb 4, 2009)

this is really frustrating. i bought a m-audio device and returned the former one to my friend. same issue. i can't input sound through channel #1 or #2 via a microphone. this is crazy.

any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> I have performed a successful loopback test. The issue I am having is during the next phase "level check". The device is producing pink noise through my a/v receiver just fine but there is no signal being generated through my ecm8000 microphone. I can scream into the microphone and no green signal light. There was a green light during the loopback test so I know the channels can take a signal but nothing happens when I try using a microphone.


Tell me about your loopback test, that was successful. I presume you used line-out to line-in?

If so, you realize that the loopback (in this case) is not utilizing the mic preamp. So this, or the microphone, or its cable must be at fault. Have you tested the mic anywhere else? Do you have the phantom voltage turned on when using the mic? Have you bypassed the cable and plugged the mic directly into the unit?

brucek


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Did you turn on the phantom power using the switch on the back of the Fast Track Pro? ECM8000 requires phantom power to operate. You may also need to adjust the input gain level and make sure the pad is not in.


----------



## thebuffman (Feb 4, 2009)

brucek said:


> Tell me about your loopback test, that was successful. I presume you used line-out to line-in?


the loopback test was successful, yes. i used the trs line out to the mic/inst line in. i used an rca cable coupled with 1/4" adapters. the test came back perfect. 



> If so, you realize that the loopback (in this case) is not utilizing the mic preamp. So this, or the microphone, or its cable must be at fault. Have you tested the mic anywhere else? Do you have the phantom voltage turned on when using the mic? Have you bypassed the cable and plugged the mic directly into the unit?


the mic is new (although that doesn't matter). no, i have not tested it anywhere else. yes, the phantom voltage switch is on and the phantom power led is lit. i bypassed the cable and plugged the mic directly in but still get no signal when speaking into it **THIS INFORMATION HAS CHANGED...PLEASE SEE BELOW**. as far as cables go, i was using xlr-xlr cable but then went to r.shack and got a xlr-1/4" cable. the new cable made no difference. i removed my ecm8000 mic from the equation and plugged in my paa3 spl meter in an attempt to see if its mic would make a difference to no avail.

additionally, i gave my friend back his m-audio device and bought a used one from craigs. same issue. so i have literally swapped out everything: m-audio pro device, microphones, cables. i've rebooted computer, tried just doing a simple recording with window's rudimentary recording app.....nothing. its frustrating because just to get sound from a mic to a computer should not be this hard.


----------



## thebuffman (Feb 4, 2009)

JohnM said:


> Did you turn on the phantom power using the switch on the back of the Fast Track Pro? ECM8000 requires phantom power to operate. You may also need to adjust the input gain level and make sure the pad is not in.


yes, phantom power is always turned on. i've placed the gain an every position possible. i never enable padding on.


----------



## thebuffman (Feb 4, 2009)

okay i have a positive finding. i went back after answering those questions and tried another mic test without any cables. i had some success here. this is a good sign. i upped the gain all the way on the input, plugged the mic directly into the unit and when i speak into the mic, the green signal led lights up *bonus!*. i am just happy to see this happen! 

not sure where to go from here though. at this point i wonder if the cable is sending power to the mic. is there a phantom power cable that i need instead of the two i already have. i presently have a used xlr-xlr and new xlr-1/4".


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> instead of the two i already have. i presently have a used xlr-xlr and new xlr-1/4".


I'm completely confused??? What is the xlr-1/4" cable for? The mic uses an XLR to XLR cable and plugs into the XLR input (which is the only input and connector type that supplies the phantom voltage).


----------



## thebuffman (Feb 4, 2009)

brucek said:


> I'm completely confused??? What is the xlr-1/4" cable for? The mic uses an XLR to XLR cable and plugs into the XLR input (which is the only input and connector type that supplies the phantom voltage).


brucek i apologize for the confusion. originally i started off this project with an ecm8000 mic and a xlr to xlr cable that plugs into my front xlr input. the front input takes in both a xlr and 1/4" connector. 

so plan 'B', i went to r.shack and purchased a xlr to 1/4" cable. plugged the xlr female end into the microphone and the 1/4" end into the front input to see if this would fix my problem. no go. so neither using an xlr to xlr cable nor an xlr to 1/4" cable works. so far the only thing that works is plugging the microphone directly into the input without a cable. 

i am no sound engineer but this sound nutz. the thing i am trying to accomplish here is simple. i am not dealing with some advance pre/amp with multiple devices or anything like that. i am simply plugging a cable into a microphone and the other end into an external pre/amp sound device which supplies phantom power to the mic. and this is the 2nd m-audio device i have used. straight nutz :wits-end:

i don't know perhaps i should look into using the unbalanced in and outputs. perhaps using balanced connectors don't work. ...i don't know...


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> i am simply plugging a cable into a microphone and the other end into an external pre/amp sound device which supplies phantom power to the mic


Well exactly. 

So, if you find the mic is fine as a result of plugging it directly into the unit, then the XLR to XLR cable is bad. It's that simple. You can't convert to a 1/4" connector, because 1/4" connection doesn't supply phantom voltage.

Fix or get a new XLR cable. Check it with your multi-meter. If you don't have one - you should.....

brucek


----------



## thebuffman (Feb 4, 2009)

brucek said:


> Well exactly.
> 
> So, if you find the mic is fine as a result of plugging it directly into the unit, then the XLR to XLR cable is bad. It's that simple. You can't convert to a 1/4" connector, because 1/4" connection doesn't supply phantom voltage.
> 
> ...


brucek excellent deduction. in my ignorance i didn't realize phantom power cannot be supplied by a 1/4" to xlr connection. you are right then. the problem must be the xlr cable a buddy let me borrow which was sitting in a box in a back room. there may be a reason why it was in the back room. i am headed to radio shack now.


----------



## thebuffman (Feb 4, 2009)

problem solved. 

thanks brucek for the help, insight and advice. the problem in my deduction was unwittingly thinking that an xlr to 1/4" cable would provide phantom power. i should have simply purchased a new xlr to xlr cable to begin with when i was checking every device for failure instead of introducing a new control into the experiment.


----------

